
United MileagePlus Frequent Flyer Changes - pdx_flyer
https://mileageplusupdates.com/mileageplus/english/qualification/
======
pdx_flyer
I'll just add my $.02

United is definitely targeting very high spend customers for their highest
public status (Global Services is invite only). You can fly every other week
on a coast to coast route and not qualify, even with $600 fares.

